# The beans are coming in!



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

My bush beans finally popped. Crazy color and even better flavor!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ye, it is pretty much what's for dinner this time of year: Beans, Tomatoes, Squash and something else. Lunch too.


----------

